# Want plants to start a new 29g



## ukedude (Sep 14, 2006)

Per PatMat's suggestion, I am copying a portion of my introduction here to have a larger audience as it is a request for help on obtaining a first batch of plants in a new aquarium.

My tank is a recent re-installation of a 29g taken down for a move. I have all the needed equipment and ferts, I just don't have any plants. I am also introducing my daughter to the responsibilities of maintaining a tank--and she is very excited.

I am hoping that fellow SWOAPE members can assist me in obtaining a solid set of startup plants with which to kick off this new tank. Since I have nothing to offer in trade (yet!), I am happy to contribute in whatever ways would be of value to the group.

My daughter is very excited to get this tank planted. I have tried to take away the complexity and cost from her so she can enjoy the plants.

I understand there is a SWOAPE meeting in October, but I don't know if my family commitments will allow me to attend (4 kids!), and I'd really like to get started right away.

I would most appreciate the help of one or more persons who can accumulate sufficient plant stock for a 29g, then help me make the transfer at once, rather than little-by-little. I understand one of the most important beginner _gotcha's_ is too little plant mass.

Thanks for any help in getting beyond an empty tank.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I have some anubias, Java fern and Java moss that I can bring to Cinci with me on the 14th.


----------



## ukedude (Sep 14, 2006)

I will try to be there, but 3 soccer games might make that a bit tricky.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I should have some stuff for you by the Auction also. I will post a list when the time gets closer.


----------



## ukedude (Sep 14, 2006)

I am booked from 11:00-5:30 with soccer games. Will anyone be there early to prepare for the auction. I can be there at 9:30.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't have much plant "mass" to contribute, but I do have a mass variety of starter clippings of Water Sprite, Water Wisteria, Blyxa japonica, Bacopa monnieri, Hornwort, Glosso, Pearl Grass, and Baby Broad & Narrow Leaf Java Ferns. Not a bad starter kit with plenty of fast growers. I plan on being at the auction site at 9:30.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Let me know by Friday evening if you are interested in the starter plants.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Surely someone has some hygro species to help out........ I do but its hard for me to get anywhere except job interviews as of late.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Surely someone has some hygro species to help out........ I do but its hard for me to get anywhere except job interviews as of late.


Very little Hygro here. I don't think I will be at the auction quite early enough to meet Roger or I would swing by your place and pick up the Hygro and get it to him.

Why don't you see if he wants you to ship it to him...postage is cheap for the maont of Hygro you seem to be able to grow


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I do need to reduce it by half. When is the auction? Saturday Morning? If so I may bring the GF down with me and bring the hygro there. Have to talk to her first.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> I do need to reduce it by half. When is the auction? Saturday Morning? If so I may bring the GF down with me and bring the hygro there. Have to talk to her first.


Saturday October 14th at 11am. Here's a link to the site with a word document and PDF about the auctiion: GCAS Auction

You should be able to Auction off sell some of the Hygro as this should be a good plant for non-CO2 tanks. Might help out a bit with those "financial" troubles you re having


----------

